# Sticky  2018 Photo Contest Winners Gallery



## Ivyacres

*February

Nap time

Ellejee*


----------



## Ivyacres

*March

Best Friends

Kobys_mom









*


----------



## Ivyacres

*April

Goldens and Blossoms

Happy









*


----------



## Ivyacres

*May*

*Golden with a Hat
*

*LJack*


----------



## Ivyacres

*June

Traveling Goldens

GoldeninCT*


----------



## Ivyacres

*July*

*Goldens in Training*

*Neeko13*


----------



## Ivyacres

*August*

*Dog Days of Summer*

*Julie Timmons*


----------



## Ivyacres

*September*

*Sleeping with Goldens*

*Jenagro*


----------



## Ivyacres

*October*

*Goldens with Children*

*Le Master*


----------



## Ivyacres

*November*

*Ivyacres*

*Goldens Wearing Clothes*


----------



## Ivyacres

*December

Do You See What I See

** NJGoldenMom*


----------

